# Classical/electronic hybrid music suggestion?



## Unstruck (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm interested in finding some recordings of current classical musicians performing works that have an electronic/laptop element. 

Would anyone recommend any particular composers or contemporary ensembles to listen to?
I'm most interested in works that are composed of traditional instruments with some traditional compositional elements that feature electronics....

Anyone?

Cheers.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Pierre Boulez* - _...explosante-fixe..._ (fourth version for MIDI-flute, chamber orchestra and electronics, 1991-93): 



Although I couldn't say exactly what kind of electronic effects are used.
edit: here they explain 



, but my french is too rusty.
re-edit: in this video the piece is accompanied by very interesting comments


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a piece which is a sort of granddaddy antecedent to what you are looking for, I think you might like to know of it, and, well, I'm just fond of it.
Alvin Lucier ~ Nothing is real, for piano, amplified teapot, recorder and mini sound system.





Currently:
Christopher Jette ~ in vitro oink for piano, wii remote, and electronics





Karlheinz Essl ~ Sequitur XIII, Prepared Piano & Electronics





Dan van Hassel ~ Lush Intrinsic for piano and live electronics





Bulat Islamov ~ Crystal disease for voice, chamber orchestra and electronics





Johanthan Harvey:
Speakings, for large orchestra and electronics




Advaya, for 'Cello and electronics





... links to the right of any of the above should lead you to other works you can explore.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ah! PeterB beat me to Johnathan Harvey.

Welll, er.... how about Istvan Marta. You can't find much on youtube but here's an excerpt from "Kapolcs Alarm". It looks like the youtube uploader is trying to pass it off as the whole thing but luckily I have the whole thing so I know it's not the whole thing. Anyway, see if you you like this.






Also, here's his incredibly haunting work, "Doll's House Story"


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

it's a bit out side your request but I would direct you to the soundtrack for "Forbidden Planet". It is all electronic.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> it's a bit out side your request but I would direct you to the soundtrack for "Forbidden Planet". It is all electronic.


I think one might find examples in lots of films music. Also in Vangelis, end, er, Yanni... {Runs and hides} :angel:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There was a group called the Paul Dresher Electro-Acoustic Ensemble that toured a few years back with Terry Riley, using laptops and other devices to alter the sound of acoustic instruments, mainly making them micro-tonal. It was pretty cool. I'm not able to look up links at the moment. Just do a search. Fascinating fellow.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Keyboard-Instruments-I-Xenakis/dp/B001AE3F16/


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldn't dare to call it classical but I like some parts of Vangelis - Mythodea.... 

It was performed in 2001 at the Temple of Zeus in Athens. 
"The spectacle involved 224 musicians on stage, the same involved in the recording: Vangelis, two harpists, the 75-person London Metropolitan Orchestra, the 120-person chorus of the Greek National Opera, plus newcomers Greek percussion ensembles Seistron and Typana, that provided 24 timpani."
Also sopranos Kathleen Battle and Jessye Norman. And Vangelis on synths, of course.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pop genre -- an acquaintance of mine is the singer in a band for whom the laptop is a regular instrument / band member. What they make is 100% dance music, and they gig in dance clubs.
Gemini Club:
http://www.last.fm/music/Gemini+Club


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

DeepR said:


> I wouldn't dare to call it classical but I like some parts of Vangelis - Mythodea....


It is rather nice. Somewhat similar is his music for the TV series "El Greco."


----------



## Jimm (Jun 29, 2012)

Unstruck said:


> I'm interested in finding some recordings of current classical musicians performing works that have an electronic/laptop element.
> 
> Would anyone recommend any particular composers or contemporary ensembles to listen to?
> I'm most interested in works that are composed of traditional instruments with some traditional compositional elements that feature electronics....
> ...


Stockhausen is your man .. the Grand Papa of electroacoustics.

http://www.stockhausen.org/


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

This piece is gorgeous.

Dan VanHassel ~ Lush Intrinsic for piano and live electronics





99 cents from Amazon.

Thanks PetrB - I might just start stalking your YouTube posts  I find so much valuable music through your recommendations.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Zoe Keating makes cello music using loops and effects.
Gabriel Prokofiev has a string quartet out on cd where the quartet is followed by several electronic remixes of the quartet.
Daniel Bernard Roumain writes for violin, voice and electronics most of the time.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Glass does Eno though Eno does Eno too with ambient stuff such as Music for airports etc


----------

